# Google



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2005)

Google is a great source of information, but it sure irks me that when you search for certain words the first hit you get is not Biblically speaking the right one. 

Examples:

Search for the word 'Christian' -- first hit is the Christian Science Monitor

Search for the word 'Presbyterian' -- the first hit is the PCUSA

Search for the word 'Protestant' -- the first hit is the Catholic encylopedia's definition of Protestantism

Search for the word 'Puritan' -- the first hit is Puritan's Pride vitamins and nutritional supplements

Sigh.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 8, 2005)

Just be caeful when you search for images!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Search for the word 'Puritan' -- the first hit is Puritan's Pride vitamins and nutritional supplements



Well, at least the sixth thing is APM!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Yeah, I hope it gets bumped up to #1!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 8, 2005)

You all have entirely to much time on your hands.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 8, 2005)

I understand that the order of appearance on Google is based upon who pays the most $$$ to appear under any given word, etc. (based upon an acquaintance who wanted more publicity/marketing for his start-up business).

That REALLY makes me wonder about:

"Search for the word 'Protestant' -- the first hit is the Catholic encylopedia's definition of Protestantism"

???


----------



## future expatriate (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> Just be caeful when you search for images!


No kidding. Was doing a photoshop project for class, and so I searched for "ring" on google image. It pulled up some, uh, interesting rings.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 8, 2005)

Someone mentioned this on an earlier Thread. Go to the Google Web page.
Type in French Military Victories.
Then hit I'm feeling lucky. 

You will Crack up.


----------



## Ranger (Feb 8, 2005)

I just blocked images.google.com with my filter, because bad stuff comes up all the time even with their filter on.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Someone mentioned this on an earlier Thread. Go to the Google Web page.
> Type in French Military Victories.
> Then hit I'm feeling lucky.
> ...




That's funny!


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 8, 2005)

> Someone mentioned this on an earlier Thread. Go to the Google Web page. Type in French Military Victories. Then hit I'm feeling lucky.



Google is historically accurate in that regard.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jonathan_
> 
> 
> > Someone mentioned this on an earlier Thread. Go to the Google Web page. Type in French Military Victories. Then hit I'm feeling lucky.
> ...



It's not actually Google that did it, though. It's http://www.albinoblacksheep.com who made a page to look like a Google search result and is probably paying to keep it the first result, so it will work on the "I'm Feeling Lucky" button.


----------



## psaulm119 (Feb 21, 2005)

I heard that Google allows companies to pay to be placed on the side, but the links on the right (its my understanding) are NOT based on pay, but simply the number of pages that link to that page. So if I am correct, its not that the Catholic Church has paid Google anything to get its entry on the first link for "protestant." I don't exactly keep up to date on Google business--pls correct me if I'm mistaken on this--just thought I'd try to clear something up.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 21, 2005)

see topic of google bombing at:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_bomb
for manipulating the ratings

the topic of page rank at:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PageRank

is also appropriate to this discussion.

[Edited on 2-21-2005 by rmwilliamsjr]


----------



## psaulm119 (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes I'm aware that the rankings can be manipulated, but I'm just not certain at all that anybody paid google off to display the Catholic Encyclopedia's entry to be the first one under "Protestant"--that's all. I believe an earlier poster implied that Google accepted payment for higher placement in their search results. 

The phrase "google bomb" refers to the idea that if lots of pages link to your page, you can attain a high rank and be first among teh results Google gives--an example of this is the French military victory one. George W was set up like this as well--had nothing to do with Google taking money--just lots of pages linking to the same pic of W, using the text "miseralbe failure" if memory serves correct. One of your links to Wiki articulated this quite clearly. 

Perhaps I'm misunderstanding other posters--but I still see no reason to believe that Google takes money to place your page high in the search results (NOT talking about the paid adverts along the right side). Not saying that I know for a fact they don't, but its just not my understanding of the situation.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 21, 2005)

Google is secretly run by the Vatican and the Holy See... it's part of Papal plot to seize the Internet and control the world.


----------

